#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-02-08
<happyaron> ypwong JackYu uploaded youker-assistant/0.3.2
<happyaron> with some small modifications, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/youker-assistant/+bug/1270582/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1270582 in youker-assistant (Ubuntu) "Upgrade to youker-assistant 0.3.2 in Trusty" [High,Fix committed]
<JackYu> happyaron, great!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-02
<happyaron> FJKong_ jzheng ypwong new release online now
<happyaron> willcooke: we've released a new major version of sogoupinyin just now, yay
<FJKong_> happyaron: ok
<willcooke> happyaron, Awesome!  Congratulations!
<happyaron> should thank FJKong_ and NUDT guys for the work, :)
<willcooke> :)
<willcooke> Great job FJKong_ @ team
<willcooke> s/@/&
<FJKong_> willcooke: greate thanks to happyaron 's support
<ypwong> great, let's spread the news!
<happyaron> they are preparing PR draft, and I'm screen shotting...
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> JackYu: 是雅芳总……
<JackYu> happyaron, lol. 我都叫芳总呢。。。
<happyaron> 好的。。。
<JackYu> 呵呵，上次吃饭都这么称呼的
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-04
<ypwong> JackYu, 下午过一下新开的bug
<JackYu> ypwong, OK
<shijing> ypwong:1404.1 dailybuild 测试发现少了两个主题
<shijing> ypwong：Adwaita 和Ambiance 没有
<shijing> ypwong：查看iso编译日志发现 light-theme包安装完被一个脚本删除了
<shijing> ypwong：因此在登录界面，输入密码框显示白色框，系统时间也显示为白色框
<shijing> ypwong:Radiance 也没有
<shijing> ypwong：目前 只有ubuntukylin-theme 和HightContrast
<shijing> ypwong：Text Compare
<shijing> Produced: 2015年02月04日 下午 05时22分44秒
<shijing> Mode:  Differences, Ignoring Unimportant
<shijing> Left file: /tmp/2     Right file: /tmp/3
<shijing>              -+ adium-theme-ubuntu
<shijing>              -+  firefox-locale-de
<shijing>              -+  firefox-locale-pt
<shijing>              -+   fonts-tlwg-garuda
<shijing>              -+  gtk2-engines-murrine
<shijing>              -+   gtk3-engines-unico
<shijing>              -+  language-pack-de
<shijing>              -+    language-pack-de-base
<shijing>              -+  language-pack-gnome-de
<shijing>              -+   language-pack-gnome-de-base
<shijing>              -+  language-pack-gnome-pt
<shijing>              -+   language-pack-gnome-pt-base
<shijing>              -+    language-pack-pt
<shijing>              -+    language-pack-pt-base
<shijing>              -+   libgail-common
<shijing>              -+    libgail18
<shijing>              -+    libgc1c2
<shijing>              -+  light-themes
<shijing>              -+  python3-brlapi
<shijing>              -+  python3-pyatspi
<shijing>              -+   python3-speechd
<shijing>  ubuntu-docs +-
<shijing> ypwong：今天删除75个包，之前删除55个包，以上是包删除情况diff。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-02-05
<shijing> ypwong: 给你发了一个邮件1404.2有问题
<ypwong> shijing, ok一会看
<ypwong> shijing, 你那边有没有 ubuntu 的 14.04.2 ?
<maclin> 经过验证：重新安装light-themes后就正常了，但是这个包为啥被删除很奇怪
<shijing> ypwong：在安装
<maclin> 可以在live模式下安装light-themes验证
<maclin> 从编译日志来看，里面没有light-themes的包：people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntukylin/trusty/daily-live-20150203.log
<ypwong> maclin, shijing: 还没看到原因
<maclin> ypwong，是不是引入ubuntu-doc导致的？
<ypwong> maclin, 什么时候引入的？
<maclin> 就昨天
<maclin> aron那边有没有做更新？目前帮助是可以用了
<happyaron> 没有
<ypwong> maclin, 我们不是用ubuntu-kylin-docs?
<maclin> ypwong，是的，包列表中是ubuntu-kylin-docs，我看people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntukylin/trusty/daily-live-20150203.log里面也正常，但是瓶子和史晶他们从launchpad平台上的一个日志中发现删除的包有变化
<maclin> 等会儿史晶他们把链接发上来
<shijing> ypwong：bug 1370353 1.0.5版本没有打patch，
<ubot5> bug 1370353 in Ubuntu Kylin trusty "when I turn off online search option, it still display search results in Dash. " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1370353
<shijing> trusty
<ypwong> shijing, 已经approve了，很快就会在trusty-updates
<shijing> ypwong：我是奇怪，当时修完这个bug 升了一个版本1.0.7 ,1504已经没有这个问题了，但1404的这个怎么还是1.0.5呢
<maclin> shijing，你发的launchpad的那个链接没看到，重发一下？
<ypwong> shijing, 1.0.7是给 vivid 的，不是给 trusty
<shijing> ypwong：1404 buildlog 地址https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/trusty/ubuntukylin
<shijing> 可以看到light-themes被删除了，
<shijing> ubuntu不存在这个问题
<ypwong> shijing, 先报bug
<shijing> ypwong：好的
<shijing> ypwong：bug 1418351
<ubot5> bug 1418351 in Ubuntu Kylin "Window displays abnormal in the login screen " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1418351
<ypwong> happyaron, kylin 是 14.04 还是 14.10 开始用 seed?
<shijing> 1410
<shijing> ypwong：软件和更新--更新 标签中从下列地点安装更新，默认是‘-’，点击选中或取消，这个初始状态表示什么？
<ypwong> shijing,  哪个选项是 '-' ?
<shijing> ypwong：trusty-proposed是‘-’，其它三项都默认选中。在1404系统中前两项为‘-’
<ypwong> shijing, 代表该选项未选中，但系统中有些包是从那里来的
<shijing> ypwong：好像是三种状态 选中、未选中、‘--’，一旦点了 ‘--’ 就没有这种状态了
<ypwong> 对啊
<shijing> ypwong：刚看了另一台机器，trusty-proposed 为未选中，其余都是选中状态
<ypwong> shijing, 是不是曾经手工装过 proposed 的package?
<shijing> 没有
<happyaron> ypwong: 感觉是1410
<ypwong> ok, 14.04.2 will be postponed for one week
<ypwong> happyaron, what are the outstanding bugs we need to deal with for sogou 1.2.x ?
<happyaron> ypwong: did some checks, and it appears that we are waiting for a fix for version output
<happyaron> ypwong: and personally I want to wait till next Monday to see if there's any new important issues arise
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-07
<FJKong> amosbird: 什么建议?
<FJKong> amosbird: bug也可以在这反馈
<amosbird> 太好了
<amosbird> FJKong: 主要问题有两个
<amosbird> 一个是，某些键位没法修改，把系统的热键给劫持了
<amosbird> 另一个是，CPU经常100%，需要重启fcitx
<amosbird> 中英标点切换无法修改热键，翻页热键无法选择其他自定义热键，比如 9和0
<amosbird> 还有一个小问题，和windows里的输入法不一致。在输入法激活状态下，如果输入了一些字符，按period，windows会识别这是一个英文，linux这边直接上屏了
<FJKong> amosbird: 十分感谢反馈
<FJKong> amosbird: 我这边输入period候选词第一个为英文单词,没有上屏呢
<amosbird> 哦，你那边的翻页用的period吗？
<amosbird> 我现在用的这个配置 https://ptpb.pw/MzUc.jpg
<FJKong> amosbird: cpu 100的问题以前在某些机器或者特定情况确实发现过,不过我这边一直没有碰到过
<amosbird> FJKong: 哦 需要我帮忙抓日志吗
<FJKong> 那最好不过了
<amosbird> 我不知道需要怎么抓，有相关工具吗
<FJKong> 麻烦在launchpad上report一个bug
<amosbird> 哦，能给个链接吗
<amosbird> 不过这个bug我好像看到有人反馈过
<FJKong> https://launchpad.net
<amosbird> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ 是哪个project呢
<amosbird> 关于热键那个，目前有没有workaround呢？其实这个对我的影响最大了。。我很多地方都需要ctrl+period
<FJKong> 额 你是用的mac?
<amosbird> 不是，我用的archlinux
<FJKong> 翻页我一般用加减或者page up/down
<FJKong> ctrl+period好像是引擎默认的热键
<amosbird> 是啊，写到2进制里了
<amosbird> 我改不了
<amosbird> 那个翻页我强行写了个无效配置，他还是用的默认按键 :sad:
<FJKong> 翻页用加减号不行?
<amosbird> 恩 这个是小问题啦，不过fcitx原生是可以任意配置的
<amosbird> 用着 90 习惯了
<amosbird> 主要还是那个ctrl+period问题麻烦
<FJKong> 额 我的这个热键不是翻页 全角半角切换
<amosbird> 对，就是这个切换 把我的系统热键劫持了
<FJKong> 你打开fcitx的设置看了没
<FJKong> 热键ctrl+,是在fcitx里面配置的
<FJKong> 不是搜狗引擎里配
<amosbird> fcitx配置没用的，搜狗会覆盖
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-08
<FJKong> amosbird: 问题搞定了没
<amosbird> 没啊
<amosbird> 我提了个bug report了
<FJKong> amosbird: bug号多少
<amosbird> 我看看
<amosbird> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1662743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1662743 in Ubuntu Kylin "[Sogou]sogou cannot change ctrl-period hotkey" [Undecided,New]
<FJKong> amosbird: 你有没有尝试在fcitx配置里改一下?
<amosbird> 当然啊，无效的
<amosbird> FJKong: ^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2017-02-09
<ypwong> maclin, jackyu: hi
<ypwong> maclin, jackyu: 你们在测 16.04.2 了吗？
<maclin> 还没有，准备今天测试，但tracker上似乎还没有创建16.04.2对应的分支
<maclin> 似乎整个16.04.2还没有准备好，我看release上也有人在问
<maclin> ypwong: 你知道具体情况吗？是不是还要再推迟？
<jackyu> 是的，Simon在问
<ypwong> maclin, jackyu: 我看他们不想推迟
<ypwong> 知道为什么image还没出来吗
<jackyu> 还没人回复
<jackyu> 我们也跟进一下
